

Introducing node-lazy - lazy lists for node.js - pkrumins
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/lazy-lists-javascript-nodejs

======
substack
Another neat thing about this module is that Lazy() can take an EventEmitter
as an argument and custom event names, so you can wrap a Lazy() chain around
existing streaming interfaces pretty easily.

------
jlongster
This looks very nice. It's so good to see people trying to mitigate the
awkwardness of event-driven programming. It makes it easier for people to use
and adopt async infrastructures.

